# Possible Nav Retrofit solution?????



## crwilsn (Feb 4, 2004)

I was looking on Ebay for parts to retrofit both my E39 and my wifes LX450 so I searched for all manufaturers nav systems. I noticed one that may solve all of my problems in the BMW by bypassing all rewiring. Don't laugh but has anyone used or seen the Jeep RB1 Nav. Its slightly bigger than a single din but smaller than duel Din. A single din adaptor could easily be modified to take this. All is self contained in the unit so no wires to run and the info is on a single DVD. Jeep also sels a sirius kit for these so sat radio would work. I would guess about $50 for a harnes to match the wiring to plug right into the feeds for the rear amp. The units seem to sell on E-bay for $500-$700.

Am I just being stupid trying to use cheap american car parts in an expensive German car or do you think it would work?

Clay


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

crwilsn said:


> I was looking on Ebay for parts to retrofit both my E39 and my wifes LX450 so I searched for all manufaturers nav systems. I noticed one that may solve all of my problems in the BMW by bypassing all rewiring. Don't laugh but has anyone used or seen the Jeep RB1 Nav. Its slightly bigger than a single din but smaller than duel Din. A single din adaptor could easily be modified to take this. All is self contained in the unit so no wires to run and the info is on a single DVD. Jeep also sels a sirius kit for these so sat radio would work. I would guess about $50 for a harnes to match the wiring to plug right into the feeds for the rear amp. The units seem to sell on E-bay for $500-$700.
> 
> Am I just being stupid trying to use cheap american car parts in an expensive German car or do you think it would work?
> 
> Clay


You will be losing the steering wheel, voice activation control and the rest of the integrated features (i.e. phone/Assist) that the OEM Nav provides. However if those features are of no importance to you I could see it working very nice as any other aftermarket Nav solutions out there. Other thing, unless you install a line/differential converter as the interface between this unit (assuming that this unit is line out) and your OEM amp, you will have to replace your OEM amp and your speakers, though... :bigpimp:


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

crwilsn said:


> All is self contained in the unit so no wires to run and the info is on a single DVD.


If wiring is your concern, I would get a hold of the installation manual to ensure there is in fact no wiring issues. Not all BMWs have the speed wire at the back of the radio connector and it seems that you would need that for a nav system to work properly.


----------

